

Twitter founders should get the Nobel Peace Prize - geuis
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/22/former-deputy-national-security-advisor-twitter-founders-should-get-nobel-peace-prize/

======
froo
Let me get this straight... an Advisor to Bush - the president who started 2
wars in Afghanistan and Iraq and was well on his way to a third. Who reopened
gitmo to do unspeakable acts is talking about who should get the Nobel _Peace_
Prize?

Does anyone else see the irony in this?

Not only that, but he thinks it should go to a web company.

What about the many organisations that have done ACTUAL good around the world?
You know, the kind that do activities like feeding starving people, providing
medical supplies, mediating intense situations.

As far as I can see, all twitter has actively done for the iranian elections
was reschedule some downtime, since they would have been operating regardless
- that's deserving of a peace prize?

I don't even know where to start on just how idiotic this actually is.

------
pj
The funny thing about this issue is that if you are a vendor of products for
sale, you are not allowed to sell your wares in Iran, yet the united states
govt is more than happy to let twitter help them stage a revolt.

~~~
dugmartin
I guess its a good thing they don't have a business model.

------
tdavis
A small part of me wants to read what must be a profoundly ridiculous argument
for this. Thankfully, I'm not that masochistic.

------
buugs
How about not... their network should have been spread far enough that it
shouldn't have gone down.

Accidentally or Scheduled.

------
rms
Well they'll probably get nominated now. Remember that a nomination for the
Nobel Peace Prize doesn't mean much.

------
rrival
that would make my head explode

------
TriinT
Sure. Why not? After all, Kissinger, Arafat and Gore have won the Nobel Peace
prize. The prize does not mean anything, and it's awarded solely for political
reasons. The "good" Nobel prizes go to physicists, chemists, biochemists and
medical doctors.

~~~
apu
I wish I could give you an additional upvote for leaving out (intentionally?)
economists from your list.

~~~
BrentRitterbeck
The economics prize is not a Nobel prize.

~~~
TriinT
The economics prize is called the _Bank of Sweden Prize in Economic Sciences
in Memory of Alfred Nobel_. Like you said, it's not a Nobel prize.

